# Online radio?



## Mr Test (May 27, 2009)

I was looking for some stations that I could download a link for Real Player but unfortunately cannot find any, visiting a website and using a browser gets very tiring. Thankyou for any help suppling any information!


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

I gather you want to play online radio with real player ? .Just google "online radio stations for real player " and select from the list


----------



## Boby1985 (May 28, 2009)

*Online Music channels in PC*

Has anyone heard of a website called myradiomix.com? I've heard they offer free and live radio from Europe, US, UK and around the world


----------



## Mr Test (May 27, 2009)

Wow, cool! Cheers


----------



## Bobotox (May 3, 2009)

KDFC.com

The best classical radio station in the world.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobotox said:


> KDFC.com
> 
> The best classical radio station in the world.


LOL 

So you live in the bay area?

For those who don't know... KDFC, a radio station in San Francisco, CA which plays only pieces under 10 minutes (except for the Big 1 and Classical Giant which is generated off of a list of about 10 symphonies and concerti), and divides their air time into:

10% Modern
10% Romantic
10% Classical
20% Early Classical
50% Baroque (25% of that Vivaldi's Four Seasons)


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Many classical stations offer streaming audio. Some use standard downloading methods and others use a pre-selected download service. Depending on your available download speed, most of them function in a similar manner.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Europe

http://www.listenlive.eu/classical.html

North America

http://www.classical.dj/north_america.html


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Europe
> 
> http://www.listenlive.eu/classical.html
> 
> ...


Stellar post. Thanks.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

KUSC 91.5
KUSC.ORG
24/7 commercial free classical music


----------

